# I'm new!



## MicheleKC87 (Oct 15, 2011)

I would like to introduce myself and my 7 babies!

First pic is my 5 1/2 year old (only one year in the pic), "My Cat," second picture is my 3 year old, Rita. My brother and I found Rita on a busy highway May of 2008. She was about 12 weeks old and her bottom lip was just hanging there and she had a hurt leg, was skin and bones, but surprisingly very loving, and in fact, SHE came to us! Third pic is my big boy (my only boy) Sgt. Pepper. He's 2 1/2 years old. 4th is my sweet Nugget, just one year old. 5th is one of my new babies, Autumn. I found her in my old backyard when I was moving this summer. She was scared at first but warmed up to me very quickly. 6th pic is Noel. Shortly after I moved I found this baby outside my bedroom door that goes outside. I saw her and my first reaction was to just grab her. Not a smart move. She run into the bushes, and then up a tree. The pic is before I even got her. She stayed in that tree for about 6 hours. I sat and spoke "Cat" to her and brought my other cats out to show her that I was safe. I brought food out and just sat in a chair by the tree and waited. She finally came down to eat and I put her in one of my cat crates and brought her in. She was very frightened of people and she had NO meat on her bones. I tried to see if she had an owner but no one claimed her. I was going to adopt her out but we bonded. She and Autumn also bonded. They are inseparable! Lastly is my sweet golden retriever, Lily. She will be 7 months old on the 21st.

I LOVE my babies!! They are my world!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Oct 15, 2011)

I will post more pictures soon! 

I can't wait to get to know everyone!


----------



## bumblebeeflitterbu (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm new too! I will post some pics as soon as I can. This place looks great.
We're actually off to the vets tomorrow for some advice but thought I would come here to swap stories.

Bee xxx


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! That's quite the family you have - they look very sweet and sounds like they're all lucky to have found their way to someone caring like you.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you! But I think I'm the lucky one!


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, that's one big happy family you have! It's very loving and generous of you to take in the injured/wandering kitties. Hope that there will be plenty more happy days ahead!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

You have beautiful furbabies!!!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum  your kitties are gorgeous! I love the little Siamese mix Noel, she is stunning! All of your cats are. Congrats!

How is Rita now? Is her lip fully "functional" now? She is beautiful :love2


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Oct 15, 2011)

kittywitty said:


> You have beautiful furbabies!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> Welcome to the forum  your kitties are gorgeous! I love the little Siamese mix Noel, she is stunning! All of your cats are. Congrats!
> 
> How is Rita now? Is her lip fully "functional" now? She is beautiful :love2


Thank you! Rita is perfect now! Her lip healed up just fine. You can see some scarring on it, but everything works normal. She also had a problem with her left ear. It's hard and kind of bent over. Probably caused by an ear infection. She is one of the sweetest cats I've ever known!


----------



## Coronet (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey there and welcome!


----------



## Wildhoney (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## seismicB (Oct 19, 2011)

Arent we lucky to share our lives with such incredible animals! 7 babies - I envy you! LOL. I've heard it said that we don't find cats, THEY find US! And that certainly seems to ring true with your experience. You must have a big heart for taking in all those kitties, and I hope they bring you a lot of joy and happiness. 

(I would love to take in more too, but the sensible side of me says '2 is enough!')


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome to CatForum,Michelle!

1...2...3...turn it up...BIG WHEELS KEEP ON TURNIN'...


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Oct 15, 2011)

seismicB said:


> Arent we lucky to share our lives with such incredible animals! 7 babies - I envy you! LOL. I've heard it said that we don't find cats, THEY find US! And that certainly seems to ring true with your experience. You must have a big heart for taking in all those kitties, and I hope they bring you a lot of joy and happiness.
> 
> (I would love to take in more too, but the sensible side of me says '2 is enough!')


Thank you!! They definitely have brought me joy and happiness! I couldn't live without them.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Oct 15, 2011)

bluemilk said:


> Welcome to CatForum,Michelle!
> 
> 1...2...3...turn it up...BIG WHEELS KEEP ON TURNIN'...


Thanks! LOL!!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi & Welcome.


----------



## Polybob13 (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful kitties!! I'm new as well and will be posting a pic of my babies soon enough. I'm hoping to find anyone with a rare baby like my rollie. He is a polydactyl with a short tail.


----------



## CatNoodles (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I am new to this forum as well. That is certainly a very large family of cats you have. Do you feel you have reached your limit with this amount of animals, or would you take more?
It's good for unfortunate and/or homeless kitties (or other animals) to be given a chance in a loving home, so long as they are able to be properly cared and provided for. Good luck to you and your animal family.


----------



## berrysmom (Oct 25, 2011)

what a beautiful family of animals you have!


----------

